
What Makes the Expat Lifestyle So Addictive? - prostoalex
http://blogs.wsj.com/expat/2015/06/21/what-makes-the-expat-lifestyle-so-addictive/?mod=e2fb
======
Systemic33
I lived 6 years in Stockholm, and despite being from Denmark, so the cultural
differences aren't enormous, this article is definitely right on target. It's
kind of like being part of an international community, and if it was a nation
in its own right, it would be the most tolerant and friendly you could
imagine. Because becoming an expat takes the kind of social courage you only
find among such people.

------
anonbanker
Anyone have resources on this topic?

~~~
ldarcyftw
[http://www.reddit.com/r/digitalnomad](http://www.reddit.com/r/digitalnomad) ?

------
DonHopkins
Because parsing xml is just so fun? ;)

[http://www.jclark.com/xml/expat.html](http://www.jclark.com/xml/expat.html)

